# Peruflora Flasks



## suzyquec (May 16, 2016)

Over the weekend I picked up 6 flasks of mostly kovachii hybrids from Peruflora and potted them up. In addition I re-potted a flask from Chuck Acker of Phrag (Wannakee Sunset Cherry X Beauport Rose Rocket). Below is a photo of my labors.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2016)

My god! how tiny your photos are! 
Nice, what did you get? You're in Florida? It will be some work to keep them cool enough. Remember us when it's time to unload some of those.


----------



## troy (May 16, 2016)

Excellent, what hybrids are they left to right?


----------



## suzyquec (May 16, 2016)

They are all inside in air conditioning - I have great windows and the babies are under led lights. When I first started growing phrags a couple of years ago I was not sure how it would work out but they grow and bloom so I guess they are happy. My kovachii I got last year from Peruflora has 2 new growths and I hope will bloom next year, if it's happy I figure I'm doing something right.


----------



## Heather (May 16, 2016)

Beautiful babies! Looks great!


----------



## suzyquec (May 16, 2016)

Troy
I will look when I get home and give you the L to R, the only one I remember are the middle and back left are kovachii. 
Susan


----------



## suzyquec (May 16, 2016)

Troy
L-R front row seedlings (Wannakee Sunset Cherry X Beauport Rose Rocket), Middle Row, kovachii flask, Sorcerer's Apprentice x kovachii flask, (kovachii x schlimii 'Blanqueado) x kovachii flask, (kovachii x dalessandroi) x (kovachii x besseae var flavum) flask, besseae x Scarlet O'Hara 4N flask (this is the only one I was not thrilled with, but i'll see how they do), Back Row more kovachii flask, 2 (Wannakee Sunset Cherry X Beauport Rose Rocket), kovachii x dalessandroi (3 small babies that I have not given up on), fischeri (seedling) and Silver Eagle x kovachii flask.

The shelf above this one has 8 more flasks in compotes, a couple of Phrag from Chuck Acker, some from Peruflora, a medipedium and a thaianum from Thailand.


----------



## abax (May 16, 2016)

Please remember us when you have those lovely babies
ready to leave the nest!


----------

